# Partner App Showing Online But Not Really. Please HELP



## RyanUFGator (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all. Looking for some ideas to solve my problem or to see if anyone else has had this issue...

On 2/21 I went online as a driver for the first time at about 7pm est. For the next four hours I waited for a fare, even through three surges I did not have a fare. At about 9pm I used a separate device to login to uber rider app and noticed that my vehicle was not showing up on the map even though my driver app status was "online". I reset my driver app, Uninstalled and reinstalled it. Reset my phone, checked that all my software was up to date and still not showing up on the map.

A friend of mine was going to user uber to get to baseball game. She was next to me while my driver app was "online" and her ETA for pickup was 15 minutes. It picked a driver that was several miles away, obviously making it clear that even though my driver app says I am online, that I am not showing up to riders and not being dispatched for calls that I should be picked for.

Needless to say I am only getting canned unhelpful responses from Uber.

Can anyone here help?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

are you using the go go gadget phone from Uber or your own device?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I had the same situation yesterday and after a few hours of no pings I went to riders app to check if there are just too many cars around and I didn't see my car on the map. So my app was online but technically I was offline. Normally I would catch that much sooner but I was also busy with something so I didn't really notice until after a few hours. I just reopened my uber app and started getting pings instantly. Now I wonder if those hours will be counted as online or not. Probably the latter...


----------

